# Has anyone done the puking pumpkin dip with veggies- Ideas needed



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My haunters group is getting together for a make n take next weekend and I wanted to do the veggie tray with a puking pumpkin. Do any of you have experience with this. I thing the green of guacamole looks great, but I don't necessarily think that is the bast dip choice for veggies. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I helped make one of these for a friend's Halloween party.








For veggie dip I found this recipe for *Green Goddess Dip.* It still has the green look while being good for veggie dip.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you. Yours looks fantastic, and I think the green goddess dip might work nicely.
Oh, and I'm in the Denver area too. Just south. Here is a link to our local Haunter group if you are interested. 
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/coloradohaunters


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I did this last year with a Buffalo Chicken Wing Dip, which is really delicious with celery and cauliflower (but maybe not so great with other veggies though, depends on your preferences). It's deliciously spicy and cheesy, and also pretty... chunky.

1 8 oz. pkg. softened cream cheese
1/2 cup hot sauce - we use Frank's Red Hot up here, and honestly we usually end up tipping in a bit extra
1/2 cup bleu cheese
2 cups Shredded cooked chicken.
1/2 cup crumbled bleu cheese

Combine everything, bake 20 minutes at 350 (or until heated through). If you add the crumbles on top last and then broil it for a few extra minutes, it gets this amazing bubbly cheese crust. 

It's pretty much on the opposite end of the health spectrum from Green Goddess dip though. ^_^


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I know you mentioned veggies, but another idea for the puking pumpkin is a dessert dip that is pumpkin based. It's sooo delicious! I make it every fall and normally just scoop out a pumpkin & use it as a bowl, but you could set it up as a puking pumpkin too. 

1 pkg cream cheese (8oz) - SOFTENED!
2 cups confectioners sugar
1 can pureed pumpkin (15oz)
1 Tablespoon cinnamon
1 Tablespoon pumpkin pie spice (you can skip this if you don't have it)

Blend all together with a hand mixer or seriously get a workout & do it by hand! If you need to get it a little smoother, you can add a tiny bit of apple cider or orange juice to get it to the consistancy you want. Sometimes I also add a little cool whip into the mix, but it all depends on what I have on hand. Mostly it's a recipe that you can adjust to your own taste. This does make a good amount of dip, so be prepared for leftovers if you don't have a giant group. 

I serve it with apple slices, ginger snaps (yum!), marshmallows (big ones!), chocolate & cinnamon graham crackers or vanilla wafers. It can be an elegant look or a crazy one depending on how you put everything together. If you want to slice the apples a little bit in advance, cut your slices and then soak them in a bowl of 7up soda or a bowl of some water with lemon juice. I think something in the lemon helps the apple slices not turn brown.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a hominy salad in my puking pumpkin. The recipe is on the Bush's site or I have it. It has the chunky look, plus various other colors with the olives, pimentos, purple onions, etc. Everyone loves it because it is light and cold and different.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you guys for your ideas, and taking the time to answer my question. They are all unique, and different than anything I would have thought of. They sound delicious.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is a photo of the one I did....I found @ Lowe's a green pumpkin or squash???...anyways, worked great with guacamole, but you could also substitute for dips. I've also put out red and orange peppers with guacamole, if you need veggie ideas!












im the goddess said:


> My haunters group is getting together for a make n take next weekend and I wanted to do the veggie tray with a puking pumpkin. Do any of you have experience with this. I thing the green of guacamole looks great, but I don't necessarily think that is the bast dip choice for veggies. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you guys. Now to find a pumpkin.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

My sister used spinach dip.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

When I did mine, noone would eat it.


----------

